# LED wafer lights flicker



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Put in 3- 3” RAB wafer lights on a Lutron DVCL-153P and they work great. 

I put 2- 6” wafers in with the same type dimmer. The issue is the 2 fixtures flicker when switched on and then stay steady. I have the internal trim on the dimmer all the way down. 
Not sure why they blink 5 or 6 times before stay on. 

Anyone experience this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Replaced the dimmer. Yay me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

